# Azalea Festival Queen From The Netherlands



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

In the Azalea Festival's 55-year history, it's safe to say its queens have been looked at, pointed at and waved at. Maybe even, in a sophomoric moment, laughed at.

Our best guess is that none has ever been shot at. Until this year, that is.
Meet Capt. Mariola Kasemier, a Royal Netherlands army officer and the festival's first active-duty queen.

For her reign, she will assume a crown that has historically adorned the heads of the daughters of politicians, military officers and diplomats.

During her career, Kasemier has commanded a medical platoon that deployed to Bosnia and helped develop new procedures for her army's medical units.
In 2007, she deployed to Tarin Kowt, Afghanistan, with a provisional reconstruction team, where she helped build police stations, provide water, build mosques and work with the local government to improve security.

It was there that she came under fire. She goes into more detail about this during a sly little eight-minute film on the festival's Web site, which also plays up the unavoidable contrasts between Dutch windmills and combat helicopters, bicycle rides

and amphibious assault landings, tulip fields and battlefields.
Kasemier's brief deployment to Norfolk is expected to be much less harrowing. She'll represent The Netherlands, which holds most-favored-nation status this year, and walk the normal queenly gauntlet.

There will be speeches, a flag raising, a symposium, school visits, receptions, a coronation, a parade and a ball. There will also be a tour of Norfolk Naval Station.

Kasemier, 26, described her Afghanistan service as "an experience I will treasure for the rest of my life."

Ditto for being the Azalea Queen, we hope.

Long live the queen.

(Just keep your head down, Your Highness.)

This from the Norfolk Virginian Pilot

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got any pics charles?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Got any pics charles?



I'll have to scan the one that's in the paper. She's quite a looker !
Mon Ami will be proud....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cool like to see her maybe breaking news material


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Cool like to see her maybe breaking news material



Don't think so.... This gal is a Queen, which means evening gown, tiara,
the whole bit....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

Never heard of an "Azalea Festival", I googled it and it says: 


> in 2008 it is the Kingdom of the Netherlands, all events staged will celebrate the people, culture and industry of that nation.


Does this mean you'll eating cheese all day and walk on wooden shoes?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Does this mean you'll eating cheese all day and walk in wooden shoes?



Not exactly, Mon Ami. The Azelia Festival is a Virginia Beach event that
goes on for a few days. They pick a Queen, in this case, the young lady 
from your country. Past Queen's have been Senator Chuck Robb's daughter,
one of Lyndon Johnson's daughters, and other "debs". They pick a King,
who is usually a local big wheel in business. He must grow a beard and be
crowned King Neptune. There are parades and tours and people having
fun. I'll try to scan the pic of this years Queen and post it. She's quite
attractive.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Here she is: Captain Mariola Kasemier, Royal Netherlands Army.

As Queen Azalea LV and in uniform.....

More info here: Norfolk's International Azalea Festival

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> She's quite
> attractive.
> 
> Charles



Of course, she's dutch  Saw the film, quite hilarious, those mills and her clothes.

I read it's something to do with NATO, so if this means our boys and girls in Afghanistan get some credit, that wouyld be great.

Are you going there Charles? Maybe I should teach you the dutch anthem then, the "Wilhelmus" 

The Dutch Marine Band is playing there as well. A friend of mine plays in that band, maybe he'll be there, too.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Of course, she's dutch
> 
> I read it's something to do with NATO, so if this means our boys and girls in Afghanistan get some credit, that wouyld be great.
> 
> ...



Don't know if I will get down there or not, Mon Ami. If I do I will grab the Nikon and get some pic's...... just for you !

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Apr 9, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Don't know if I will get down there or not, Mon Ami. If I do I will grab the Nikon and get some pic's...... just for you !
> 
> Charles



That'll be great, thanks!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 9, 2008)

Finally, a festival Queen who isn't going to go on and on about "World Peace" and all that happy crap. 

"World Peace? Ummmm, over rated. Yeah, definitely not very likely, at least from where I was stationed". Said Queen Azalea.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

Crap. I read the thread title and thought this was about Comiso90's avatar queen Alizee'. How disappointing.


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not bad charles not bad at all!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt would kick her out of bed..... if there was more room on the floor !

She is quite attractive....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2008)

But she is no Alizee


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM_


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Of course, she's dutch



I must admit that I was impressed at the high proportion of attractive women in the Netherlands. I only spent 4 days there but it was enough to make an impression.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> But she is no Alizee
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceSxEjwXHcM_




*
MY FAVORITE!!!!!*


----------



## ccheese (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> But she is no Alizee



There's no comparison....

Charles


----------

